# What color will he be?



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

I am getting a beautiful merle cockapoo puppy in April! We are all very excited. I do not have a preference of course because he is gorgeous regardless but he looks like he might be more brown. Here is a picture from 4 days old and the second is 11 days old. The first one he looks more white but in the 11 day he looks like his hair is growing in a bit darker! Any ideas if he will keep the brown or end up silver? His name is Gunner by the way ?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry can't help you. Just wanted to say how beautiful he is. Would love to see more pics of him as he gets a little older.


----------



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

Absolutely will be posting more as he grows up! He is already so loved and we haven't even met him yet!


----------



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

I am so confused can anyone see this...I lost the post in the actual forum and don't see the replies anymore


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi he's a blue Merle, so technically a black dog but the coat dilutes where the Merle gene hits the coat. His coat will probably end up silvery grey with black . If you Google blue Merle or put that into the search box at the top of this page you should see some lovely examples of the coat x

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...5LLSAhWIIMAKHS2TAHoQ_AUIBygB&biw=1024&bih=704


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh wow he's beautiful! I have never seen one like that before, how wonderful he is!! Can't help you with the colour he'll end up, but they definitely do change – our Henry was solid dark red when he was little, then as he grew up he's now gone strawberry blonde on his body and legs, but retained the dark red on his ears, tail and muzzle. The top of his head is practically white blonde. I think because they have hair not fur, it can change in the sun just like my hair does in the summer lol! Good luck with him, he's a beaut.


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Oh wow he's beautiful! I have never seen one like that before, how wonderful he is!! Can't help you with the colour he'll end up, but they definitely do change – our Henry was solid dark red when he was little, then as he grew up he's now gone strawberry blonde on his body and legs, but retained the dark red on his ears, tail and muzzle. The top of his head is practically white blonde. I think because they have hair not fur, it can change in the sun just like my hair does in the summer lol! Good luck with him, he's a beaut.


----------



## sass a frass (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm getting a merle as well, love @ first site for me too. Had a blue merle australian shepherd who died last year:hurt: & knew I wanted another merle so I got a chocolate this time. Her colors have changed so much from birth it's hard to tell what she will end up looking like but she's loved already no matter what. Good Luck!


----------



## sass a frass (Jan 23, 2017)

sorry for the duplicate post, not sure what happened only hit the enter button once.


----------



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you all so much for the nice compliments on my boy! He is beautiful ? I do know a lot about blue merle as I have done a ton of research on him. Some have more just grey and black but there are some that have a tri color look to them too. I can't wait to watch how his colors come in


----------



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

New Pictures of Gunner...18 days old today. And it looks like he will have some brown in his face. My pretty boy


----------



## sass a frass (Jan 23, 2017)

He's beautiful, looks like he's going to be really curly too!


----------



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

The more curl the better because I have allergies. So I am crossing my fingers that she will get more of his momma's coat. His mom is a miniature poodle and Dad is an American cocker spaniel. He gets the merle from his mom so hope he gets her texture too lol


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

He looks as if he is going to be a beauty xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He IS a beauty. It will be such fun watching him change. Enjoy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,
He's adorable. I love merles. I have two a blue merle and a brown. My brown is smooth coated.
Ozzy, my blue, looked like he had brown at times too but it went away. 
I'll try to attach pictures but I have a hard time with this app.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

